# 20 Indictments Against Calvinism



## Blue Tick (Sep 25, 2009)

Oh Boy... I believe the spirit of Pelagius and Marcion is alive and well.

It's a little long if you can bear it.

What's he talking about at 2:41 and on...

Marcionite 11:35-12:30

Butchers the Doctrine of Justification at 12:34-14:00

Pelagianism 15:00- till the end...


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=3QT0Llb08cA]YouTube - Indictments Against Calvinism[/ame]


----------



## Theoretical (Sep 25, 2009)

Those 20 points are embarrassingly bad.

 -----Added 9/25/2009 at 02:55:58 EST-----

His website makes this video unsurprising: Theological Writings

He's also an open theist: http://www.pinpointevangelism.com/l.../Prophecies_And_Open_Theism_Jesse_Morrell.pdf


----------



## PresbyDane (Sep 25, 2009)

I could only listen to the first 5 min (his listing of the 20 points)

He can not have worked very long with these points if he is able to maintain these points credebility in his own mind.

And yes I also think these points are embarracing


----------



## Scott1 (Sep 25, 2009)

What I have found discussing the "doctrines of grace" ("five points") with Christians who are Arminian/dispensational/no confession influenced is that:

1) they assume man is the center of all things, at least practically
2) some know the dispensational system well
3) some know a standard list of objections to "Calvinism" (e.g. wouldn't need to evangelize, no reason to follow Lordship of Christ, not fair God would deny some sinners who want to be saved, etc.)

What they do NOT understand at all...

1) "Calvinism" (esp. how the "five points" are logically and biblically necessarily based on and related to one another)
2) Covenant theology (the whole of scripture interpreting the whole of scripture)
3) the confessions

A great opportunity to engage, trusting God for the results.


----------



## OPC'n (Sep 25, 2009)

You guys are missing the good news he gave....................... Calvinism is spreading like a plague.


----------



## D. Paul (Sep 25, 2009)

It saddens me when I observe the common "evangelistic" church holding basically the same disdain for Calvinism as Morrell. It is rarely expressed as boldly as Morrell, but it certainly shines through when Reformed thought (Calvinism) is introduced in conversation or a class.

Confessor's thread could tie in here, too. 

http://www.puritanboard.com/f48/incorrigible-arminianism-sign-unregeneracy-53628/


----------



## nicnap (Sep 25, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> You guys are missing the good news he gave....................... Calvinism is spreading like a plague.



 Way to find the silver lining.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Sep 25, 2009)

OPC'n said:


> You guys are missing the good news he gave....................... Calvinism is spreading like a plague.



I am glad he got one thing right. I only made it about 2 minutes. Laughing as loud as I was was going to hurt my reputation as a hard worker.


----------



## charliejunfan (Sep 25, 2009)

ROFL, according to him we must read the Bible always as a child who does not meditate deeply...hmmm...

Forget what it means you silly Calvinists, just read it trusting in your own eyes and heart!!!


----------



## au5t1n (Sep 25, 2009)

This guy (Jesse Morrell) open-air preached here at Texas State University and gathered an enormous crowd of angry students - He kept telling them they were all going to hell, but he never followed it up with the gospel. So I looked him up...he's an Open Theist.

This is a video of him preaching at my campus:

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qjzVgrIKUy4]YouTube - Hypocrite Girl SLAPS Preacher![/ame]

That girl got him good!

-----Added 9/25/2009 at 01:31:03 EST-----

I was there when this happened by the way.


----------



## SolaScriptura (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't have time to listen. Can someone just list out his indictments?


----------



## au5t1n (Sep 25, 2009)

In addition to Open Theism, he also believes in sinless perfection - that he has never sinned once since he became a Christian; indeed, that a real Christian cannot ever sin again.


----------



## Blue Tick (Sep 25, 2009)

austinww said:


> This guy (Jesse Morrell) open-air preached here at Texas State University and gathered an enormous crowd of angry students - He kept telling them they were all going to hell, but he never followed it up with the gospel. So I looked him up...he's an Open Theist.
> 
> This is a video of him preaching at my campus:
> 
> ...



Ouch! 

I don't know what's more disheartening his poor presentation of the gospel or the God haters.

-----Added 9/25/2009 at 01:55:39 EST-----



SolaScriptura said:


> I don't have time to listen. Can someone just list out his indictments?




He lists them in under 3 minutes. The rest of the time is him just "expounding" on his indictments.


----------



## au5t1n (Sep 25, 2009)

> Ouch!
> 
> I don't know what's more disheartening his poor presentation of the gospel or the God haters.



Me neither.


----------



## Parsifal23 (Sep 25, 2009)

austinww said:


> In addition to Open Theism, he also believes in sinless perfection - that he has never sinned once since he became a Christian; indeed, that a real Christian cannot ever sin again.



He's also a proponet of Moral Goverment Theology. Also if he's ano pen Theis twhy is he preaching i mean God may not know who's gonna be saved.


----------



## Peairtach (Sep 25, 2009)

*Quote from Sarah*


> You guys are missing the good news he gave....................... Calvinism is spreading like a plague.



May such plagues continue their deadly work of infecting many.


----------



## DMcFadden (Sep 25, 2009)

Parsifal23 said:


> austinww said:
> 
> 
> > In addition to Open Theism, he also believes in sinless perfection - that he has never sinned once since he became a Christian; indeed, that a real Christian cannot ever sin again.
> ...



I certainly hope that this Open Theism fad passes quickly! A few weeks ago when dropping my daughter off in Grand Rapids for college, I got into a conversation with a young man behind the counter in a Christian bookstore (the Baker one!). He indicated that he was coming out to CA for seminary because of the teachers, one of whom was an Open Theist. Yech!!! Why even bother? If God is so clueless and hamstrung, it hardly seems to matter.


----------



## Jake (Sep 25, 2009)

This video and its blasphemy grieved my spirit greatly! Throughout watching the video Scriptures were constantly popping into my head that contradicted what he was saying. He went beyond classical Armeninism to complete heresy in some places and was insulting and being sarcastic about the true God! 

I pray that he comes out of the error of his ways and see the truth of the Gospel.


----------



## Archlute (Sep 25, 2009)

I don't have time or interest to listen any further than I did, but he certainly fits Mark Driscoll's description of one class of people who have in the past caused him so much trouble, namely, geeky, 20-something, single white males who probably do all of their theology from the basement of their mother's home, and who need to get married and grow up some before they presume to take any form of theological leadership in their congregation, or elsewhere. 

I would bet large amounts of cash that this guy has a blog.


----------



## TaylorOtwell (Sep 25, 2009)

This guy is actually a traveling street preacher. I know him from some other forums. Definitely not the soundest theologian. May the Lord give light to him...


----------



## Sonoftheday (Sep 25, 2009)

This man is a fool.

Total depravity makes men victims???? Has he never listened to or read a single sermon on the subject. I have never seen a thing about total depravity that didnt deeply convict me because I AM A SINNER, because I hated God. I am just curious as to whom he studied before bringing these indictments forth.


----------



## dudley (Sep 25, 2009)

I agree only with his opening remark that "Calvinism is spreading like a plague" It is ..I disagree with his attacks. I and many others on here ,the PB are ex roman catholics and now Reformed Protestants and Calvinists. Almost 15 Million ex roman catholics in the United States are now practicing and communing Protestants and many of us a Calvinist Protestants.

The following pieces attest to why I believe I became a Presbyterian. The early church was Presbyterian…read the following for your self. Rome and popery corrupted the church the bible and the 2 sacraments of the Lords Supper and baptism. Then they added other sacraments not instituted by Christ and even added books to the holy bible.

Calvin restored the apostolic church to its true roots Presbyterianism...Yes the early church was Presbyterian and reformed....

"The Papists think the Protestant Doctrine is dangerous to Salvation; and the Protestants know the Popish Doctrine to be so."—Matthew Poole, The Nullity of the Romish Faith. (1666.).

Paul, as every Bible reader is aware, directed Titus to "ordain elders in every city" in Crete (Titus 1:5), as he himself had been in the habit of doing "in every church" on his missionary tours (Acts 14: 23). Notice that word "elders", if you will, for in it the whole subject comes to a focus. The Greek word which lies behind it, if we turn it into English letters and Anglicize it, is presbyter, from which, of course, we have the noun and adjective Presbyterian. The elders or presbyters were the teaching and ruling officers of the New Testament church as it came from the hands of Christ and the Apostles. The teaching elders were also called "ministers" (1 Cor. 3:5; 4:1), and "preachers" (1 Tim. 2:7). Ordinarily, therefore, for brevity’s sake, we drop the words "teaching" and "ruling", and designate these two classes of presbyters more simply as "ministers and elders". But since they were all of them "elders" or "presbyters", the whole Apostolic Church was Presbyterian, and nothing else than Presbyterian, in its original organization. Its government was a government by presbyters. 

In Faith,
Dudley


----------



## Wanderer (Sep 25, 2009)

*Amazing*

The man must be sincere what he believes. But he is amazingly wrong.

I think he is someone to pray for. Maybe God in time will open up his ear, eyes, and heart that he will see his error.


----------



## Marrow Man (Sep 25, 2009)

When I was in college (20 years ago), there was a similar guy named "Brother Jim" who would come to campus and "preach" to crowds of mostly mockers. But (similar to this guy) he would do certain things to antagonize the crowd and generate responses. He would make suggestive actions and/or comments and then condemn the crowd when they reacted in a bad way.


----------



## au5t1n (Sep 25, 2009)

Marrow Man said:


> When I was in college (20 years ago), there was a similar guy named "Brother Jim" who would come to campus and "preach" to crowds of mostly mockers. But (similar to this guy) he would do certain things to antagonize the crowd and generate responses. He would make suggestive actions and/or comments and then condemn the crowd when they reacted in a bad way.


That sounds really familiar. When this guy came to my campus last fall, a Christian friend of mine was in ROTC uniform and he and some ROTC friends were walking by, and Morrell pointed at them and shouted, "You baby killers!" and my friend responded, "I'm going to be a dentist!" causing a bout of laughter among the crowd. (I'm not sure what the military has to do with babies...can someone help me understand his accusation?)

I've been told by other friends that the way he gathered the crowd in the first place was by pointing at passersby and calling them homosexuals and declaring their damnation. Sick.


----------



## bookslover (Sep 26, 2009)

On the guy who got slapped in that second video: he's not reaching anyone in that hostile crowd not least because he's a caricature - all the crowd can see is the stereotype of a fundamentalist (complete with suspenders!). To them, he's something straight out of a movie or maybe some standup comics idea of an ignorant fundy straight out of the 1920s. The crowd is too busy being fascinated by the "anachronism" to pay any attention to his message, such as _that_ was...


----------



## jd.morrison (Sep 26, 2009)

Jake said:


> This video and its blasphemy grieved my spirit greatly! Throughout watching the video Scriptures were constantly popping into my head that contradicted what he was saying. He went beyond classical Armeninism to complete heresy in some places and was insulting and being sarcastic about the true God!
> 
> I pray that he comes out of the error of his ways and see the truth of the Gospel.



Ditto!


----------



## Blue Tick (Sep 26, 2009)

> That sounds really familiar. When this guy came to my campus last fall, a Christian friend of mine was in ROTC uniform and he and some ROTC friends were walking by, and Morrell pointed at them and shouted, *"You baby killers!" and my friend responded, "I'm going to be a dentist!" causing a bout of laughter among the crowd. (I'm not sure what the military has to do with babies...can someone help me understand his accusation?)*




The term Baby Killer dates to the Vietman War era when returning soldiers were met by anti-war protesters who accused vets of killing innocent Vietnamese babies and people. It's a derogatory term to call a soilder a Baby Killer.


----------



## ewenlin (Sep 26, 2009)

Blue Tick said:


> > That sounds really familiar. When this guy came to my campus last fall, a Christian friend of mine was in ROTC uniform and he and some ROTC friends were walking by, and Morrell pointed at them and shouted, *"You baby killers!" and my friend responded, "I'm going to be a dentist!" causing a bout of laughter among the crowd. (I'm not sure what the military has to do with babies...can someone help me understand his accusation?)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This sounds like an entirely unchristian-like behavior.. Things like this makes me wonder if we'll be better off without street preachers at all.


----------



## Sonoftheday (Sep 26, 2009)

ewenlin said:


> Blue Tick said:
> 
> 
> > > That sounds really familiar. When this guy came to my campus last fall, a Christian friend of mine was in ROTC uniform and he and some ROTC friends were walking by, and Morrell pointed at them and shouted, *"You baby killers!" and my friend responded, "I'm going to be a dentist!" causing a bout of laughter among the crowd. (I'm not sure what the military has to do with babies...can someone help me understand his accusation?)*
> ...



The guys over at Reformedevangelist.com have a podcast I have listened to a few times. They are all street preachers and seem to be presenting the gospel straight forward from their stuff I've seen on youtube. They have talked about Jesse Morrell, they all met at the Way of the Master street preacher bootcamps (whatever their called). They have talked about how they all and Jesse used to preach the WOTM style stuff, the guys on that site moved on to a reformed sotierology and more biblical style of presenting the gospel (without the bait and switch of the wotm style). And Jesse apostatized into open theism and other heretical thoughts and started this kinda garbage. Ive heard a lot the things he has said and well "baby killers" doesn't surprise me. 

At one time someone had called Matt Slick of CARM on his Faith and Reason Podcast and they were trying to get Jesse to call in there. I dont know if he ever did it would be interesting to hear his interactions with Matt Slick though, I'll have to look it up later today and see.


----------



## au5t1n (Sep 26, 2009)

Blue Tick said:


> > That sounds really familiar. When this guy came to my campus last fall, a Christian friend of mine was in ROTC uniform and he and some ROTC friends were walking by, and Morrell pointed at them and shouted, *"You baby killers!" and my friend responded, "I'm going to be a dentist!" causing a bout of laughter among the crowd. (I'm not sure what the military has to do with babies...can someone help me understand his accusation?)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thank you. I think I've just revealed my youth.


----------

